# Almost approved for PR (EE FSW Outland) - Many questions!



## mem1476 (Aug 27, 2021)

Hi all,

My partner and I (he is French, I am American) just received FINALLY a letter saying that IRCC is "ready to issue our COPR" provided that we confirm our family composition hasn't changed. It says that if our family structure HAS changed, that we should email the Paris office (my partner is the primary applicant, and he is French currently living in France). It also says to mail a few documents to the embassy in Paris. We have some questions for any experts out there:

If our family structure has not changed, how do we respond to the letter? Do we still email the Paris office or is there a way to respond directly to IRCC?
We got PACSed in France (a type of civil union partnership that is only recognized in France). Do we need to report this, even though it has no legal meaning in Canada? If we do, should we expect to have our file slowed down?
After we submit the response to this letter and later receive COPR, how long until the COPR will likely expire? Do we have a few months to cross the border? more? I know it usually is 1 year from our medicals, but we did our medicals in Sept 2020... so I don't know how they're managing this since the COVID backlog. 
Should we expect that they will make us redo medicals?
Should we expect that they will ask us to redo police certificates? Our original ones are well over a year old now.
Thanks to anyone out there who might have any insight!
Cheers,
M&A

PS we submitted our final application Oct 28 2020 if that matters.


----------

